# Brand of oil paint



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I paint only on canvas, at least so far. I've been using Master Touch brand but they were out of one that I wanted so I got Winsor & Newton. It seems about the same quality. I thought I'd ask what brand of paints you experience folks recommend.


----------



## dacotah (Feb 17, 2015)

I use everything!!!!! Grumbacher, Winsor & Newton, M. Graham & Co., Georgian, Bob Ross and Daler Rowney. I like having the different consistenciesi find it helps in certain areas of the painting. A cheap oil paint can actually help you to achieve a desired look you might not be able to do with a expensive oil paint (been there).


----------



## Liz (Jan 10, 2015)

When I painted in oils I used Grumbacher.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

So I'm guessing the price pretty much correlates to the quality and there isn't any really great buy where you can get great quality cheaper.


----------

